# PIPER NE-1



## Ron Handgraaf (Oct 18, 2008)

MEET THE NE-1
a pictorial introduction to the US Navy version of the Piper J-3 Cub.

Enjoy!

Best Regards

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 18, 2008)

Very cool, thanks Ron!!!


----------

